# Insurance



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Slight rant here.
I've been on the phone to different insurance companies nearly all day today trying to get a decent quote on a short wheel base Pajero or Shogun. 
I've got full n.c.b, zero points on license and zero claims in last 5 years, live in a low crime area and I'm nearly 31. 
I've had to give my details out about 15 times now and it's driving me insane!

Prices I've had for the 2.8TD Pajero (an import) are around £1,000 - £1,200
Even the non-import Shogun which is £300 - £400 less to insure, is still a stupid price. 
Trying to explain to insurance companies that a Paj is identical to a Shogun, and that they are usually in better condition with them being imports, is like talking to a brick wall. :wall:
Apparently the Pajero is 'high risk' vehicle with it being an import. What a load of rubbish. You can go straight to Mitsubishi for any parts you need, and the Japs keep them in better nick then we do!
I officially hate insurance companies! Biggest broad-daylight thieves of our day! 

As for 'specialist' insurance companies, they're a waste of time too and as - or more - expensive than 'normal' ones.


----------



## rmiles1487 (Apr 15, 2011)

*first reply and i agree*

Hi there I had same problem with my nissan primera. No crashes, thefts or any other problems for five years and prices were coming down each year from near £2000 (i was 18) . Last year I was paying £750 still no claims etc and yet 2 months ago the renewal went UP £400.
Eventually got the insurance else where for little over £500. How they managed to think it was ok to ADD money to a policy thats been running for five years with no problems is bit of a joke.

When I phoned old company to cancel to policy they couldnt understand why I wanted to leave ???

Got to go through it all again when I get a van soon.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup agree aswel, I can't see why everybody's insurance can go up. I know someone is going to say well there were more claims last year or whatever, but on everycar, in everyarea, throughout all age ranges? That how we are all evaluated aren't we? As specific groups?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mate, I know your pain, I have been running imported cars since I was 19.....

It's all just an excuse to charge you more money... Although I'm sure you will get of the the insurance gurus from here saying it's because parts are more expensive, they are different cars, more high risk.... It's all b0ll0x....

Most of the people you speak to have no clue about the actual cars.... And don't know they have either uk spec or share parts with uk cars.... I would love to be left alone in a room for 5 minutes with the idiots that make up these quotes.....


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Mate, I know your pain, I have been running imported cars since I was 19.....
> 
> It's all just an excuse to charge you more money... Although I'm sure you will get of the the insurance gurus from here saying it's because parts are more expensive, they are different cars, more high risk.... It's all b0ll0x....
> 
> Most of the people you speak to have no clue about the actual cars.... And don't know they have either uk spec or share parts with uk cars.... I would love to be left alone in a room for 5 minutes with the idiots that make up these quotes.....


Yep, I agree. Most of the insurers I spoke to today had no idea what a Pajero was. Erm... are you not a CAR insurance company? 
Yes, they are identical to a Shogun in nearly every way, apart from the Japanese stickers all over. 
Try telling the insurance companies that though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ha i know your pain mate, got a quote for a Legacy import £2258!!! feck off my car and van are £336 lol The UK impreza i just got is silly money too £446


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

im selling a golf gti i just bought as a runaround, as its going to cost more to insure than my RS!!!!! :lol: FFS


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> im selling a golf gti i just bought as a runaround, as its going to cost more to insure than my RS!!!!! :lol: FFS


Well that is always the other con with insurance.... You can only use YOUR drivers NCB, for your careful driving on one car....

So in their eyes you become a massive risk when you get into a second runabout...

I have still yet to see any car, at any time sold with a NCB....it's the drivers bonus, not the car...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very very good point Cuey, Why the hell can one person have a NCB for one car and pay cheap car insurance, but then get in another car an become a high risk driver with no NCB?!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Very very good point Cuey, Why the hell can one person have a NCB for one car and pay cheap car insurance, but then get in another car an become a high risk driver with no NCB?!


It's because NCB is only for 1 car.... It's a pi$$ take......

I had the same as Iain... My highly modified pulsar was cheaper to insure than a £200 polo saloon..... :wall::wall::wall:

:lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep very much a **** take, I only drive safe in one car, when I get in my 2nd I forget how to drive. lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If ncb was on the driver and someone had a little bump in one of their cars I can just see the post now...." I've had a bump in one of my cars so why should I pay extra on all three of my cars, insurance is rip off etc..."


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

There was a lot of fuss a couple of years back about the high number of imported cars from Japan having been stolen there. I seem to remember a Police roadside operation on the BBC News where they pulled over every approaching 4x4 import and thoroughly checked out the numbers and stuff with the Japanese database, and at the end of the day they had found found something daft like nine stolen vehicles. That was in Surrey if I remember rightly, and the plod were just picking on imported 4x4s as they were easy to spot approaching, no high tech number plate reading gizmos or anything like that. I imagine that is why insurance companies penalise imports, as at one time so many of them were dodgy.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> If ncb was on the driver and someone had a little bump in one of their cars I can just see the post now...." I've had a bump in one of my cars so why should I pay extra on all three of my cars, insurance is rip of etc..."


No you wouldn't....  you ask anyone with 2 cars, and I'll bet they would be happy with that system... Give us the full NCB on both cars as we are the same safe driver in both....and if the day ever comes that we had an accident, then we have to take it on the chin.... But the insurance world would have to be fair to do that, and they would lose lots of money.....so it will never happen!!!! 

It's a joke that you can't use your being a safe driver NCB on 2 cars that you own, but of course, if you had a bump in one car, both policies would be effected...so you can't be safe for two cars, but you can be bad with two....

:lol:

It's a con, the industry has it all their own way.....hence why we have so many people that drive about with no insurance.....

Of course we always get the same nonsense trotted out by people trying to justify their cons.....

:thumb:


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Insurance is silly, I can get insured on a VW caddy 1.9 TDi for the same amount of money as a 3.2 V6 CDTi Vectra. The reasons I want a van are because; A. I'm Irish lol, B. Only has 2 seats (I don't like being a chauffeur) and C. I could really do with a diesel.

I could even get insured on a 2.0 mazda 3 for £700 less =/


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol I take it everyone feels fobbed off with insurance then lol, get this, how can the cheapest price for me on a Clio 197, worth around £8, be insured for £4500 (out of the garage over night) or £4900 (in the garage).

More than half the price of the car on insurance?!

I work damn hard for my money and not some chav that gets their first car and uses it as a bumper car/ race car. I want one because they look nice! lol


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Even more wierd, my broker has had to insure my car on an Import policy although it isn't an import as it was the cheapest policy 

I don't get the insurance system and why the premium doesn't show more detail...

At the moment, you get to know your Premium, your Insurance Premium Tax, and the cost of any addons like Legal Cover, Breakdown Assistance, Courtesy car. Would it be so difficult to break the Premium down into 2 further categories:

1) The individual car risk cost - based on performance/cost/crime
2) Your personal risk cost - based on age/history/location

Even if these 'costs' were multipliers that affected the price rather than adding (1) to (2) at least then you would have some sort of an idea of how the insurance can rise and fall relating to you as a person and the car, not just some random figure plucked out of a computer generated form. I know this is more than likely how insurance companies deal with people using comparison sites, but they buy in the database and I'm guessing didn't buy the option for 'worldwide' vehicles so their computer says NO to Pajero.

So say (1) is a standard of £1000 for whatever vehicle. With 2 different drivers their multiplier starts at 2 for a new driver, reducing to 1 after 5 years of driving incident free.

Person A has no crashes, no points so the personal multiplier is reduced to 1. Also Person A has earned 5 years of NCD equalling a 50% discount. This turns the personal modifier to 0.5, against (1) being £1000 therefore the premium is now £500.

Person B has had 2 at fault incidents, each raising the multiplier by 0.5. Person B also received 3 points for crossing a red light, increasing the multiplier by 0.25, and 6 points for no insurance 4 years ago increasing multiplier by 0.5, but has now earned 1 year of NCD, lowering the total multiplier by 0.2. This becomes (Original) 2 + (1st incident) 0.5 + (2nd incident) 0.5 + (3 points) 0.25 + (6 points) 0.5 = 3.75 (total multiplier) and then gets 0.2 reduction for 1 years NCD equals 3.55 which means the premium is now £3550.

Then you can get on to the real nitty gritty stuff Insurance companies wouldn't want you to see. Person A is a Male, automatic 0.2 increase in multiplier, raising from 0.5 to 0.7 making his policy £700, and the vehicle (1) is actually an import (from Germany for instance, albeit UK spec) and they don't know what to do so they just leave a default multiplier increase of 2, making the multiplier 2.7, resulting in the insurance being £2700 + Insurance premium tax. *Now a legitimate driver, with a clean sheet of driving history is paying very close to what a driver who has constantly flouted the law is paying, because they never bothered to change the multiplier in the system...*

I seriously don't get how sites like confused.com and other comparison sites can possibly come up with figures *varying by thousands of £££s* when essentially they all use the same information, the same insurance brackets, and the same currency 

I think I need a cuppa


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> ha i know your pain mate, got a quote for a Legacy import £2258!!! feck off my car and van are £336 lol The UK impreza i just got is silly money too £446


I've been looking at getting a Legacy for quite a while and last year my quotes were around £600. Now they're around £1,200 so I won't be getting one now


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To be fair Cuey, if you have a clean slate, there are loads of insurers that will give a 2nd car intro discontent or mirrored ncb on a second car, recognising the fact that the policyholder has max ncb on another car. Sometimes this means jiggling cars/ncb around to get the best deal, but it can be done. 

I had mirrored ncb on my 2.2 vtec Prelude and the premium was £300 on comp cover last year. Nil ncb rate (not mirrored) was well over £1k.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> To be fair Cuey, if you have a clean slate, there are loads of insurers that will give a 2nd car intro discontent or mirrored ncb on a second car, recognising the fact that the policyholder has max ncb on another car. Sometimes this means jiggling cars/ncb around to get the best deal, but it can be done.
> 
> I had mirrored ncb on my 2.2 vtec Prelude and the premium was £300 on comp cover last year. Nil ncb rate (not mirrored) was well over £1k.


Yeah, you are correct....nice saving you got as well!!

:thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i was pretty upset with my renewal , 9 years NCB and a alfa diesel with 5k and it goes from £532 to £709. dissapointed !!


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Insurance! I sore subject for me at the moment. Having recently moved house I rang my insurer to change my address details. Now I expected a slight increase in cost due to the area I was moving to.
I was told during my first call that the increase would be £47 per year, not too painful I thought!!
On trying to edit my policy I was told it was "corrupt" and would need cancelling with immediate affect, this would take 7 days and I was told someone would be in touch in a couple of days to discuss a new policy!!

The 6th day arrived and still no call so I rang them! I then went through the whole quotation process despite being an existing customer and to say I was shocked is an understatement!!!

Now bare in mind that nothing has changed with my circumstances apart from my address and the fact I have gained an additional years NCB.
My insurance went from £440 anually for a 30 y/o with 5 years NCB driving a focus diesel to £995!!

My policy corrupt? My bloody insurers are corrupt!!
Needless to say I told them to ram it and found alternative insurance which incidentally came out at just under £600.

I feel extorted!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> If ncb was on the driver and someone had a little bump in one of their cars I can just see the post now...." I've had a bump in one of my cars so why should I pay extra on all three of my cars, insurance is rip off etc..."


Thats aload of rubbish really, as if you have a bump in one car you still have to declare it on your other car and are penalised for this as they say you are more of a risk. Yet if you have another car with 6 years NCB they don't ask you to declare this and take that into account and discount with this in mind do they?

Insurance, you have to have it, so they can make up the rules and prices as they go along!  Can shaft you all they want!

My Focus RS with nearly 300bhp and 330lbft just over £200 to insure all mods declared. My old Fiesta 1.25 I just got rid of, standard, worth less than a grand £340 to insure :lol:

My Kuga, which is a lower insurance group than the RS, less attractive to theives, alot slower, more sensible.....getting quotes of around £800 all because I can't mirror my 6 years NCB! If I could use my NCB I would get quotes of less than £500, which imo is still too much.

I can't drive both cars at the same time, so can't see why I can't use my NCB, hardly any companies mirror NCB!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Shiny said:


> If ncb was on the driver and someone had a little bump in one of their cars I can just see the post now...." I've had a bump in one of my cars so why should I pay extra on all three of my cars, insurance is rip off etc..."


1) The individual car risk cost - based on performance/cost/crime
2) Your personal risk cost - based on age/*history*/location

If those 2 factors were openly available, the only reply to those sort of threads would be along the lines of telling them to jog on because it is their own personal multiplier that has been affected by the bump, not one car.

In effect, if this (made up in my own mind) overhaul of the insurance system happened, you would soley be putting the responsibility for the price rise on the *driver* and not on the Insurance Company/Broker/Underwriter. You could pretty much have a catalogue of every single car ever produced with the exact 'Insurance Industry Approved' car risk cost. Black and white, no confusion.

The only way to increase or decrease this 'IIA' cost is to modify your Personal Risk Cost. Live in an area with high car crime, well move, or get your police to crack down, and then (the hard part) get the insurance companies to accept the crime levels are lower thanks to Police intervention. Owner of 7 vehicles, no problem, if you have a high multiplier you pay for it, you have a low multiplier, you still pay for 7 vehicles to be covered but as your personal modifier is very low as you are a good driver and have a proven track record, and as the chances of all 7 vehicles just happening to blow up all at the same time is so low (Insurance is gambling odds, nothing is impossible, just some things are highly unlikely) you only pay proportionately more than you would on one vehicle.

There you go, society works :lol: That was made up in my own head too :thumb:

Openly though, I am plucking these numbers from my head on a lazy day, but the formula is (in essence) sound although missing certain factors such as %age of that type of car being a) written off or b) stolen but those factors would all be in my IIA cost.

One thing that really really really annoys me, is hearing that Insurance Companies have been losing money for years and now have to hike the prices up. Pleeeeeeeeease don't take us all for fools. If you had not just a company, but an entire system that failed to make profit for so long, the entire system would be overhauled, and if it was really really really bad, the Government would have to get stuck in. The only reason not to overhaul the Insurance system anywhere, is because that system is currently making profit.

I do not hate Insurance, it's just there is a part of my brain that wants to know why things are so. Why is grass green, why does the sky look blue when you know its black, why do we have BST, why does my insurance go up every year when I was told I would be earning more of a discount.... you know, those sort of things :speechles

____________________________________________________________

Sent while eating Tapas. Mmmm greasy fingers :wave:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive never been able to work out how insurance goes up each year.
Im 30,11 years no claims,no points,car parked off road,cat 1 thatchham approved alarm and immobiliser, Yet I got a renewal of like 600.
I rang up to question it and the guy couldnt come up with a sensible answer.In the end I got it for 390 elsewhere.Still too much,I should be paying pennies.
Apparently cost and availability of parts for repairs is a consideration in the matter,but I drive a pissing peugeot not Bentley old number one.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Ive never been able to work out how insurance goes up each year.
> Im 30,11 years no claims,no points,car parked off road,cat 1 thatchham approved alarm and immobiliser, Yet I got a renewal of like 600.
> I rang up to question it and the guy couldnt come up with a sensible answer.In the end I got it for 390 elsewhere.Still too much,I should be paying pennies.
> Apparently cost and availability of parts for repairs is a consideration in the matter,but I drive a pissing peugeot not Bentley old number one.


well, at the end of the day, it's not really all about you is it?

they are there to make money... the more money they make, the better for their owners.

car parts are going up, you may only have a "pissing Peugeot" but you could very well hit a bentley, or veyron etc etc

there is far to big a gap in cars these days, you could have a £300 car hitting a £500,000 one....

plus all these disasters we have been having, there have been some very big payouts...

at the end of the day though, I personally find the whole business very immoral, but that is just me... :lol:

sometimes it feels like they just pluck figures out of the air, then work backwards to try and justify it....and they never can.

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> well, at the end of the day, it's not really all about you is it?


No,I blame all the other hoons on the road!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> Slight rant here.
> I've been on the phone to different insurance companies nearly all day today trying to get a decent quote on a short wheel base Pajero or Shogun.
> I've got full n.c.b, zero points on license and zero claims in last 5 years, live in a low crime area and I'm nearly 31.
> I've had to give my details out about 15 times now and it's driving me insane!
> ...


The reason the pajero is more expensive to insure is because it isnt built to UK spec. It is what's called a 'grey import' as opposed to a parallel import which is built to UK spec and source from Europe.

Grey imports also have to go through an SVA to prove they meet UK car regulations. The use of any parts not specific to the pajero could effectively nullify the SVA test certificate.

Although the Pajero is similar to the shogun, it may have different components which are specific to it and not the shogun, hence the difference in risk and insurance quote.

People should remember that where a car is a parallel import ie built to uK spec and has a certificate of conformity, the car wil be no more expensive to insure than its uK source equivalent.

Grey imports ie cars not originally built to UK specs will be more expensive to insure because of these differences.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

centenary said:


> The reason the pajero is more expensive to insure is because it isnt built to UK spec. It is what's called a 'grey import' as opposed to a parallel import which is built to UK spec and source from Europe.
> 
> Although the Pajero is similar to the shogun, it may have different components which are specific to it and not the shogun, hence the difference in risk and insurance quote.
> 
> ...


although I agree with what you are saying, but picking the pajero/shogun/Mitsubishi is the worst example you could have picked!!

both vehicles use the exact same parts, even though the specs may differ, all parts are the same.

their are very small things like the fog light, but nothing major.

mitsubishi are also a bad example as they are one of the few ( the only one??) that recognise the grey import market an treat all vehicles the same, even allowing people with pajeros to come in for any shogun recalls... they are very honest and good about it.

:thumb:


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Apparently they're blaming the crash for cash frauds which seemed to be largely based around Birmingham from what I can gather.

My point with insurance therefore is why are the rest of us suffering? Shouldn't Birmingham post codes get hammered rather than the rest of us?

To put this into perspective. I'm 42 with 10 years no claims.

My Civic Type S 1.8 went up from £340 last year to £474 this year with my existing insurer wanting £550 for renewal.

Yet in my leafy postcode the official car crime figure is 1 break in per month!!!

There are virtually no accidents in my area so why am I paying for other people's bad post codes when insurance is supposed to be post code based?

My area has virtually rural village levels of crime and yet I'm getting absolutely hammered.

Its just a joke and something the OFT should look into.


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it's funny how all the old scroats are moaning over a couple of hundred quid, try being 22, trying to insure a 1.6 civic sport.. Then you'll know about being shafted. My wallet took such a pounding last year I had to send it for counselling, it still has commitment issues lol


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Well that is always the other con with insurance.... You can only use YOUR drivers NCB, for your careful driving on one car....
> 
> So in their eyes you become a massive risk when you get into a second runabout...
> 
> I have still yet to see any car, at any time sold with a NCB....it's the drivers bonus, not the car...


And let's not mention the fact that your car NCB doesn't count towards your motorbike policy and vica versa as they're different vehicles but if you make a claim on your car policy, you affect your bike NCB.

I really do hate insurance companies. I rate them alongside high street banks as being nothing but legalised rackteering!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's just gone past my 19th birthday and now my quotes are coming up at £400 less! Really really happy. £800 for a rover metro full comp


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Quick update.
As the insurance companies were quoting ridiculous prices for theie Pajero/Shogun, I thought I'd try another tact.
A Shogun Pinin 5dr. Smaller non-import with a 2.0L petrol engine. 
Only insurance group 11D. I'm onto a winner (or so I thought).
The car is worth £2,000 and on a '02 reg.

Quote from NFU fully comp (remember I have full n.c.b, zero points or claims, I'm 31 and live in a low crime area). 
Quote was................ £970!!!!!! :wall::wall:

The woman on the phone even said it was a stupid price with it being a low insurance bracket.
My current insurance have quoted me £672. which is still waaaaaayyyy too much.

Something has to be done about the prices! Insurance prices are either forcing people off the roads, or forcing them into not having any insurance and driving illegally (for which they get 6 points and a few hundred pounds fine at most) 

To say I'm angry and frustrated with insurance companies in general is an understatement. How do they manage to get away with it???

Oh, also, the insurance now ask me if there are any optional extras on the vehicle from new. Not modifications. Optional extras. All in aid of pushing prices up. Thieving beggars.

_To add (this is info from an insurance company today):_

As mentioned I live in a low crime area, and my parents live in a virtually no-crime area. However, anyone who lives within the HU (Hull) postcode now automatically
get penalised. This is a stupid way to do it because although I live in a town, and not in Hull, my postcode is still HU, so I get penalised.
My parents are the same. They live in a village, but it's within the HU area coding, so they are heavily penalised.

Also, we not only don't live anywhere near the high crime areas in the HU district, we live in an entirely different county!

So basically, it doesn't matter if you lived in a wonderful area where the most 'crime' that happened was old Mrs Miggans pie (which was cooling on the window at the time) being stolen,
you'll still get swallowed up by the high crime area postcodes.

Wow. Whoever decided to change it to this way needs a pasting to say the least.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive got shafted with some sort of postcode rubbish. less than 2 years ago the ins of B74 was good rated area, now it changed somtime and any B postcode you get put in the birmingham ghetto rip off area  no matter if you live in the posh bit or dump bit lol thats what i was told.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got a May 2011 list of post codes next to me from one Insurer, Birmingham (B) post codes range for "decline", then area 10 down to area 2 (area 2 being very low rated. B74 with this particular insurer is area 5.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh and HU (Hull) are area's 0-3, all of which are very low rated. Only HU2 is area 3, with 5 sectors area 2 and the remaining area 1, other than HU13 which is area 0, the lowest you can get.

I do wish Insurers would stop giving out duff information.

Post codes are rated on claim frequency and costs, not because your postcode letter/s happens to also be that of a high rated area.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I've got a May 2011 list of post codes next to me from one Insurer, Birmingham (B) post codes range for "decline", then area 10 down to area 2 (area 2 being very low rated. B74 with this particular insurer is area 5.


I'm not having a go at you here mate, I'm sure sometimes you think that I am  (sorry!!)

Can you maybe explain a little more about how the proces are made up?!?!

I know it's down to the car, drivers age, points, postcode...but how do you actually put a monetary value on all of that??!?!??! (and why is it always a fortune )

:thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

NFU just told me that if you live in HU area's 1 - 10, they won't even give you a quote!!. 

They said it doesn't matter how old you are, how many n.c.b you have or anything, it's all down to postcode - that's info directly from the insurers. 
Whatever the case, and no matter what insurers say - it's all a complete rip off. 

£1,000 per year insurance on a car worth less than £2,000! Come on, it's blatant robbery, no matter how the car insurers 'break it down' or try to explain/justify it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, sorry Chris, i edited my post and added a bit.

I know you are not having a go at me, i'm only trying to help explain how things are, even if i don't agree with them


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Can i be cheeky and ask if B62 is worse or better than b74 lol then i know if im being fobbed off lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

With this particular Insurer (it can vary considerably from Insurer to Insurer depending on their own loss/claims experience) - 

B62 = Area 4
B74 = Area 5

With this particular Insurer, Area 5 is approx 5% more expensive on the gross rate.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

In theory. If you have the same car, same NCB etc and you move from b74 to b62 would would expect a slight decrease and not get told it dont matter where in birmingham you live as it all comes under one area ? lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

In theory, yes you should see a cheaper insurance, or at least with the particular insurer i used as the example.

SN7 is a Swindon (Wiltshire) post code, but it is actually the postal code of a load of small towns in Oxfordshire, which is a different county. For you to be told all "B" codes are the same and they all rated as Birmingham is ludicrous. Post codes are rated on their own merit.

In fact, with Motor & Home Insurance, post codes are also sector rated, so SN1 *1*AA could well be rated differently to SN1 *2*AA, depending on an insurers experience/loss ratio in a particular postal sector.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What about DN33 in Grimsby?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> What about DN33 in Grimsby?


Area 1 :thumb:

(i could be here all day )

For those that think postcode rating is guess work - http://www.actuaries.org.uk/sites/all/files/documents/pdf/0173-0205.pdf


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh blimey don't get me started on insurance...My insurance hasn't been below 1500 quid since i passed....4 and a half years ago!!!! I haven't even had an accident!!!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Area 1 :thumb:
> 
> (i could be here all day )
> 
> For those that think postcode rating is guess work - http://www.actuaries.org.uk/sites/all/files/documents/pdf/0173-0205.pdf


ML8?

Want a 200sx but it's not looking good so far


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Last one 

ML8 = Area 3 - so not too bad, quite low rated.


----------

